# ortho question



## adnil1121 (May 20, 2010)

new pt comes  into the office(minor) dr codes 25565 does pre and post xrays puts on a cast,but the the arm was not in the right position because it was too painful  for the pt only a local was given.  pt was sent to the hospital for the same procedure to be under under general,the same day.  how do i code this?


----------



## dragonflye (Jun 6, 2010)

I suggest you bill a new pt level 3 office visit, seeing as he was sent to the hospital the same day you would do an injury code since the hospital will have the fx code unless you know he will be returning for more rechecks.  You can not do  a fx code since you have not applied a cast, I know you stated you did but if it was taken off or not finished then you'll have to wait until he comes back into the office if you will do follow up care.


----------



## MARY K (Jun 17, 2010)

Why wouldn't you bill new patient visit with modifier 57 and procedure code; then on hosp chg add modifier 58;


----------

